# Take-Down Bullet Trap



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A few pics of our new bullet trap. We needed a trap for a session to be conducted in Florida next week. So, my friend got the steel donated for the backstop section and the rest was on hand. Pull a couple of pins and it's completely dismantled. Takes two men and a boy to handle the backstop but the handles make it manageable. The wood at top is another piece that was lying around so we used it as a backer, onto which cardboad is stapled. Front opening measures 24" x 48" and the backstop is set at 45 degrees.

I had to test its strength and fired a moly Combined Technology Winchester 180-grain bullet from 25 yards out of a .300 Win. Mag. Soon found out we had better stick to handguns and rimfire. (You can see the repair on the hole - more free stuff welded over the hole.)

It handled the .44 mag like it was shooting paintballs. For now, that's as large as we'll go. Most shooting will be rimfire on this venture, but when I get it back home, we'll test some more to learn its limit.

The best part is no out-of-pocket money spent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------

